# Company Of heroes, Fragen zum Game



## El-Pucki (15. September 2011)

Ich hab mir das Game aus dem PCGH Magazin installiert. Ich wüsste gerne mal wie ich in meinem Rang aufsteigen kann?


----------



## Chakka_cor (15. September 2011)

DennisHH,

eigentlich ganz einfach, je mehr Schlachten Du gewonnen hast umso höher wird Dein Rang. Besonders Spaß macht es wenn Du mit einem Freund gemeinsam gegen andere Spieler oder den PC zockst, da kann man sich gut taktisch absprechen und unterstützen.


----------



## El-Pucki (15. September 2011)

Spielst du auch?
Wer spielt denn hier noch alles Company Of Heroes, bzw. mit wem kann man mal eine Schlacht gemeinsam schlagen?


----------



## Chakka_cor (15. September 2011)

Früher hab ich regelmäig CoH gezockt, dann kam L4D2, BC2 und jetzt BSGO dazwischen aber installiert ist es immer noch.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (21. September 2011)

Mal ne ganz bescheuerte Frage. Ich wollte mir die Zeitschrift vor Tagen schon kaufen, allerdings fand ich den Hinweis, das man für das Spiel eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigt, sehr suspekt. Ist das irgendeine Gamesload/Boontygames Version oder ist das irgendein wirrer Kopierschutz? Imho gab es damals doch gar keinen KS für das Spiel.


----------



## Chakka_cor (22. September 2011)

Hi,
das mit der Inet-Verbindung ist bei dem Spiel normal, da wird immer Dein Key überprüft aber müsste auch ohne gehen, glaub dann muss die Original-CD(DVD) im Laufwerk liegen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. September 2011)

na dann laß ich das stecken, über steam gibts wenigstens ne möglichkeit auch im offlinemode zu spielen. vielen dank für die antwort. das die heft dvd als original erkannt wird vom spiel und deswegen der onlinezwang wegfällt, glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Keleg (22. September 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Game aus dem PCGH Magazin installiert. Ich wüsste gerne mal wie ich in meinem Rang aufsteigen kann?


 
Du musst Online spielen, durch gewonnene Spiele steigst du auf. Allerdings kannst du auch absteigen wenn du oft verlierst...


----------

